# Pt-92



## onetoughpole (May 26, 2008)

I was reading about this gun online and the article said that the Taurus PT-92 is actually superior to the Beretta 92 because of improvements that have been made in the design. 

Since I know not to believe everything I read I was wondering what opinions you guys had.


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

I have fired both, and I now own the Beretta, too much on the PT rattled around. The only real difference, other than that, was the feel of the trigger, and the Beretta just felt better all together. (I hope so - was a little bit more.)


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The old PT92s and 99s had an excellent selective safety that allowed hammer down or cocked-and-locked carry, much like a CZ75. This was decisively superior to the Beretta decocker. The newer Tauri now have a goofy, complex safety/decocking combination dingus that is inferior to the well-proven - if not totally shooter friendly - Beretta decocker. 

At this point, I'd buy the Beretta. It's smoother and better constructed, and has a more proven safety/decocking design.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> The old PT92s and 99s had an excellent selective safety that allowed hammer down or cocked-and-locked carry, much like a CZ75.


I had a PT92 that Mike speaks of. It was a great gun and I kick myself for getting rid of it every time a thread like this comes up.

Now though, I'd probably go with the Beretta if I had to buy a 92 now though.


----------



## BigJim22602 (Mar 13, 2008)

Well I own a PT 92 AF with rails and I have nothing but great things to say about it. I bought it earlier this year and was my first handgun I bought.



The only thing I dislike about it is that no one makes holsters for the ones with rails. Most of them are the ones without. I did find one that was a paddle holster from Fobus so I could shoot in Practical events.

Looking for a IWB leather holster and would like to but one from Galco but don't see them listed for the PT92 with rails model.


I have never shoot a Beretta 92 so I can't compare. But I love my Taurus


----------



## auburntiger1998 (Jun 19, 2008)

got the Pt 100 which is the BEST pistol in my small (yet growing) arsenal of firearms. LOVE IT! i had fired both and believe that Taurus has improved on the Beretta significantly. in fact, i just installed Pa:smt066chmayr signature grips and it just got better. Drool!

:smt068


----------



## Capt. Mike (Dec 31, 2007)

I have an old PT99 with a whole lotta rounds through it and no problems with it. I put it up against a new out of the box Beretta and on paper there was no difference. I guess my PT99 barrel still has some life in it.:mrgreen: If I could change anything about it I would make a 45ACP in staid of 9mm.


----------



## gun4fun (Jun 10, 2008)

I own both, and there is some good and bad points on both of them. 

The Beretta 92FS is made of a better quality steel. It also has a better finish. But the newer ones have a lot plastic parts, like the safety, the trigger and the guide rod. The only plastic parts on the Taurus is the grips.

The Taurus PT 92 has the rail for attaching a light or laser. It has a steel guide rod, trigger and safety de-cocker lever. It can also be carried cocked and locked, the Beretta can not. Some people like the safety de-cocker on the frame of the gun instead of the slide like the Beretta has. But it is harder to find holsters for the Taurus. The Taurus is about $100 cheaper than the Bereatta.

Most gunsmith's don't like the steel that some Taurus guns are made of, some say it's a cheaper grade of steel. It's not as smooth as the Beretta and the Beretta fits my hand better. But the writers on Gun-Tests magazine give the Taurus PT 92 a slightly better rating just because of the safety de-cocker they have, so it can be carried cocked and locked. However, I wouldn't recommend anyone carry a gun like that. 

Myself, I like the Beretta 92FS better. But they are both great guns. The Taurus PT 92 might just be the best semi-auto that Taurus has ever made. 

From what most people have told me, Beretta has better customer service. I have known people who have had to send their handguns back to Taurus for repair and they had to wait for months before they got their handgun back.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

gun4fun said:


> ...it can be carried cocked and locked. However, I wouldn't recommend anyone carry a gun like that.


Why not?


----------



## gun4fun (Jun 10, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> Why not?


Because if you are carrying it in a holster that has a thumb snap, you wont be able to close the holster if the hammer is cocked. It's a fairly large handgun so personally, I would rather carry it with the hammer down so that the thumb break on the holster can be closed. But, thats just me, I'm sure it would be safe carrying it cocked & locked, a lot of people do. It's just the thought of it slipping out of your holster and the gun falling on concrete with the hammer hitting the concrete first that would concern me. I know that some people carry their .45's like that all the time and I'm sure it's safe. But it's just something I wouldn't do myself. It's just a personal preference I guess.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Okay. I only use open-top holsters, except my ankle holster. There are some thumb break holsters designed for cocked-and-locked carry, however.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

The Taurus is a direct offshoot of the original Beretta 92, which had a frame safety and a button mag release at the base of the grip.

Back when, the Beretta 92 was selected to be the issue pistol for the Brazilian military, but the guns had to be made in Brazil, so Beretta set up a factory there. After the contract was fulfilled, the machinery was sold to Taurus, who began making the pistols (with slight mods) and called it the PT92. Having started from good Beretta tooling, the PT92 is the finest semi auto Taurus makes

Beretta, meanwhile modified their 92 to meet US Army specs, which included a Walther-style hammer-drop safety on the slide. The rest, as they say, is history.

I have shot both an M9 and a Taurus PT92. The Beretta is much smoother and better-machined than the Taurus. I found burrs and machine marks in the Taurus, but they do not affect its function. I have found both to be totally reliable, and much more accurate than I am.

The mags are NOT interchangeable as the mag releases are in different places.

I do prefer the original PT92 safety mounted on the frame as it allows Condition One carry and provides a 1911-style thumb rest that enables me to lock the web of my shooting hand high in the beavertail and thereby lower the bore axis when shooting.

I prefer 4" or shorter barreled handguns for CC. For open carry, I'd pick a .45 ACP 1911 (no MIM or FSB) government over an M9/PT92.


----------



## texagun (May 5, 2007)

The early guns were very nice. I have 2 in the gun safe I bought new in 1988. They had the 1911-style thumb safety on them and were excellent quality guns.


----------



## jjber_70 (Jul 2, 2008)

Here is a pic of the newest 92 compared to the above older version

















pressing the thumb safety all the way down decocks then springs back to the middle safety off position. All the way up safey is on

*My friend has the equivalant berreta 92 and I decided to get the taurus because it was more in my price range, and I like it way better than his berreta, very solid framed gun and just as accurate as the berreta 92, My buddy was trying to get me to trade for his berreta after he saw and shot my pt 92 !!!!! *

I have a green lasermax sight for the accessory rail and black finger groove grips


----------

